

Introducing Colours: A Beautiful New Color Library for Android Development - my3681
https://github.com/MatthewYork/Colours

======
pan69
I have a question. Why does every color end with Color? I mean, when you
specify a color you say something like background="@color/seafoamColor" or
Colour.seashellColor(), isn't the Color bit at the end unnecessary and
repetitive?

